# Welcome



## Mike_User

Welcome to HorseForum.com, the Internet's premier community for discussing everything related to horses. Please start a new topic in our "Meet the Community" forum to tell us about yourself and your interest in horses.

See you in the forums,
Admin


----------



## my-baby-shah

Hi Administator!

Thank you for setting up a fantastic forum!!

xxxx


----------



## Mike_User

You are quite welcome, my-baby-shah.


----------



## my-baby-shah

Cant you get some more people to join please?


----------



## my-baby-shah

Oi admin! Xxx


----------



## Mike_User

Hi,

I would love to see more people join and I am trying to spread the word around the Internet. You can help by telling all of your friends about HorseForum.com and linking to the site if possible.

Thanks,
Admin


----------

